# TNT Meatless Sausage Gravy (contains dairy)



## evenstranger (Jun 5, 2007)

If you prefer not to eat meat, but would still like to enjoy some of those down-home goodies, here's a simple meatless cream sausage gravy that my wife and I really enjoy. This recipe does contain dairy.

1 T butter or margarine
1 heaping T of all-purpose flour
apx 1 c milk (less or more for desired thickness)
1 box of Morningstar Farms sausage patties
salt, pepper, additional seasonings to taste

Defrost the sausage patties either in the microwave or set them out to thaw. Once thawed, dice the patties and set aside. Melt butter or margarine in a skillet over medium heat. Add flour and whisk together with melted butter/margarine until cooked and smells a little nutty. Slowly start adding in milk, whisking constantly to control lumps. You will see some small lumps forming, but don't panic - just keep whisking and they'll dissolve. At this point, I taste and add black pepper and salt. I also add a pinch of either cayenne, ancho or chipotle pepper, or some combination of the three. This is entirely optional, but I like the bit of heat it gives. When the gravy is the correct consistency (thick or thin, your choice) add in the diced sausage. Simmer another five minutes. The gravy will continue to thicken as it simmers, so feel free to add more milk if desired. If it is too thin, keep it on the heat another minute or two and it should thicken up some more.

Serve over your choice of bread - I love biscuits.

Enjoy!


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Jun 5, 2007)

interesting, thanks for the recipe!
one question though, whats the point of putting gravy on bread? do you mean as a sandwich?

o wait, never mind you mean as in biscuits and gravy!! oooo I get it now


----------



## Charleysaunt (Jun 6, 2007)

Gravy bread was a "staple" in our home--nothing like it!! My dad ate it with jelly on the bites. I still eat it after Thanksgiving, in particular. Eaten open face, of course. 
Just like in the south, gravy on biscuits is a staple. It is "farm" food, even if you don't live on a farm. Fills you up when there is not that much to eat.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 6, 2007)

In the Army along time ago it was called S and S. Who wants to explain what that means.Uncle Bob?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 6, 2007)

S.O.S. was creamed chipped beef on toast.  Similar to sausage gravy and biscuits.  However, eating them in the army couldn't have been as good as mom's breakfasts.


----------



## Constance (Jun 6, 2007)

My dad, an Iowa farm boy, loved gravy bread! He grew up eating it on homemade bread, but he settled for store-bought after mom started teaching.


----------



## auntdot (Jun 6, 2007)

Andy is right, as usual. It sure is chipped beef on toast. The S.O.S. can be explained as stuff on a shingle, but I doubt there was ever a GI who used the term stuff.  Will that explanation get by the mods?

Actually I like the stuff.  Have a recipe but it comes from a 1946 Army cookbook and makes 6 gallons, enough for 100 hungry soldiers it says.

Since we rarely accomodate 100 warriors we usually just wing the amounts. If you are planning on such an event would gladly pass it along.

But if there is a veggie version of S.O.S. I don't know of it (trying not to get too far off topic here).

Never has biscuits and sausage gravy until I was almost 35 years old.  It was an epiphany, as were most of the Southern dishes I have have tasted.

Have always had the real meat variety but the Morningstar version might do.  Never tried it.  Thanks for passing it along.


----------



## Robo410 (Jun 6, 2007)

for my veggie friends I've made: saute diced onions and green pepper until lightly caramelized, add in thin slices of mushroom and continue to sautee until their water has evaporated, remove from pan, add butter flour milk etc as above, then add back the sauteed veggies.  It's really good.  Serve over biscuits and hard booiled eggs.


----------



## Charleysaunt (Jun 6, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> In the Army along time ago it was called S and S. Who wants to explain what that means.Uncle Bob?


 
That isn't gravy bread. We had that too.
 As others have said, creamed chipped beef on toast=s__t on a shingle, since you asked.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 6, 2007)

My Dad who passed away 12 years ago and was in the military starting about 1940 said they used to make SOS with hamburger meat as well.
A little off topic but who can tell me what a S*** ,Shower and Shave is.Another military term.Guess I gave that one away already.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 6, 2007)

jp, it's the same S as in SOS.  A good way to start the day!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 6, 2007)

Wow!Andy that was the fastest responce ever.Gotta love the internet.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 6, 2007)

Oh, jp, the first "s" is something we all want to experience "regularly."  The morning trinity for a guy/soldier.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 6, 2007)

Katie you are right something we should all be grateful for.Again another lightning fast responce.I love my satellite internet.


----------

